# Stretch!



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 5, 2018)

A picture thread dedicated to the post molt stretch behavior. I personally love catching them in this position, something about it lol. Lets see your shots if you have any.

Ill kick it off with these.

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 5, 2018)

I’d love to add a few as well.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 6, 2018)

*One Stretchy Boi ( Acanthoscurria geniculata 3.5")*












One Stretchy Boi (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 1, 2018
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
stretching
whitebanded tarantula




						Genicula doing a stretch

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Demonclaws (Sep 7, 2018)

Massive mature male.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 7, 2018)

Demonclaws said:


> Massive mature male.


Very nice, what species is this?


----------



## Marika (Sep 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Demonclaws (Sep 7, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Very nice, what species is this?


Bought it as Phormictopus sp., never found out what it is.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 7, 2018)

Demonclaws said:


> Bought it as Phormictopus sp., never found out what it is.


That's unfortunate, no breeding for him then. Great looking spider though, how large is he?


----------



## Demonclaws (Sep 7, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> That's unfortunate, no breeding for him then. Great looking spider though, how large is he?


The molt was 6.5", so I am guessing 6.75" - 7" now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 9, 2018)

Demonclaws said:


> The molt was 6.5", so I am guessing 6.75" - 7" now.


Easily, phormic MMs can put on some impressive size on their final molts...an inch or more would not be uncommon.


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 10, 2018)

Demonclaws said:


> Massive mature male.


"They told me I could be anything I wanted, so I became a sparassid."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 14, 2018)

Freshly molted Thrixopelma ockerti, and Brachypelma albopilosum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Sep 14, 2018)

I dig this thread! This is the best I can do though, not a lot of yoga going on over here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla (Sep 14, 2018)

The cutest pokie-like stretch I witnessed with my Homoeomma sp. fire (E. sp. red) sling:

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 14, 2018)

A couple more shots from this week.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 3


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 14, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> A couple more shots from this week.
> View attachment 286588


Look at those colors, phew.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 15, 2018)

Freshly molted Chilobrachys fimbriatus.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lostbrane (Sep 16, 2018)

Looks like the P. vittata still needs to relieve some tension.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Olan (Sep 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## bathsheba (Sep 18, 2018)

Olan said:


> View attachment 286818


Wow beautiful colors. What species is this?


----------



## Olan (Sep 18, 2018)

Phormictopus auratus female


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 25, 2018)

Freshly molted Pterinochilus murinus.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 25, 2018)

Not even freshly molted but he's still stretching.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 26, 2018)

Thrixopelma ockerti is pretending to be a freshly molted tarantula.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 6, 2018)

Freshly molted Chilobrachys Sp. Electric Blue.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon (Oct 10, 2018)

H sp Fire stretched out atop her exuvia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 15, 2018)

Freshly molted Grammostola iheringi.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 16, 2018)

Thrixopelma ockerti, stretch for nothing.




Freshly molted Orphnaecus philippinus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arachnidgill (Oct 20, 2018)

G. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## lostbrane (Oct 24, 2018)

Here is my freshly molted L. parahybana, apparently hugging it’s nemesis, the water dish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Oct 31, 2018)

A blurry B. sabulosum sling after a molt 




And my mature male versicolor stretching out for a game of tug of war as I attempted to nudge him out of hiding so I could send him on a date. Guess he didn’t realize I was trying to get him some action

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Nov 1, 2018)

Shioedtei

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon (Nov 15, 2018)

P. scrofa gal with some odd post-molt contortions

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul1126 (Nov 20, 2018)

Brachypelma hamorii doing coco fibre angels













B. hamorii



__ Paul1126
__ Jun 30, 2018
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula




						Making coco fibre angels

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Ludmil (Nov 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Nov 21, 2018)

*Stretch Dozer ( Grammostola pulchra 3.5")*












Stretch Dozer (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 21, 2018
__ 5
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra
stretching




						Bulldozer stretching out alongside her water dish

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 26, 2018)

Encyocratella olivacea.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Nov 28, 2018)

*Supergenic ( Acanthoscurria geniculata)*












Supergenic (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 4")



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 28, 2018
__ 3
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
stretching
whitebanded tarantula




						Genicula doing some post-molt stretching.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 28, 2018)

Caribena versicolor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 29, 2018)

Cyriocosmus elegans.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## antinous (Dec 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Dec 30, 2018)

Immature female LP.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kimora (Jan 3, 2019)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Very nice, what species is this?


Looks exactly like my MM Phormictopus cubensis

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jan 3, 2019)

Kimora said:


> Looks exactly like my MM Phormictopus cubensis


Will you be breeding him?


----------



## Kimora (Jan 3, 2019)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Will you be breeding him?


Yes.  I'm getting my female soon. 

It's one of all tarantula sp I hope to have males! They are so beautiful and colorful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 6, 2019)

Freshly molted Brachypelma hamorii.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 8, 2019)

My _Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola" sling is flexing after it gained a level today.












Post-molt Stretching (♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 8, 2019
__ 4
__
callow
female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sling
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"
stretching




						My sling molted today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 14, 2019)

Thrixopelma ockerti.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jan 15, 2019)

B.hamorii

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Jan 17, 2019)

My versicolor emerged from the cramped corner she chose for molting () and is now clinging by her front feet and dangling her back legs in the air.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jan 17, 2019)

WolfSoon said:


> My versicolor emerged from the cramped corner she chose for molting () and is now clinging by her front feet and dangling her back legs in the air.
> 
> View attachment 297937
> 
> View attachment 297940


Shes literally just...hanging in there lol.   Thats hands down the best one I've seen so far! 

This thread turned out great, keep em coming people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Jan 17, 2019)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Shes literally just...hanging in there lol.   Thats hands down the best one I've seen so far!


Thanks!  If I had any photoshop skills I’d make a ‘hang in there’ versi meme like those posters with kittens on them 



Nightstalker47 said:


> This thread turned out great, keep em coming people.


I agree!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla (Feb 8, 2019)

WolfSoon said:


> Thanks!  If I had any photoshop skills I’d make a ‘hang in there’ versi meme like those posters with kittens on them


I once made a meme like this for my GBB sling 




My very freshly moulted B. albopilosum girl is stretching mighty fine, it seems she wants to get everything out of this moult.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 8, 2019)

Olan said:


> View attachment 286818


Ohh, wow! P auratus?


----------



## Olan (Feb 8, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> Ohh, wow! P auratus?


Yep!


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 8, 2019)

Really nice! Cant wait for mine to get that large! But they seems to grow much more slowly than other Phormic speicies i have had in the past!?


----------



## Olan (Feb 8, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> Really nice! Cant wait for mine to get that large! But they seems to grow much more slowly than other Phormic speicies i have had in the past!?


Yes, they are slower growing than other Phormictopus in my experience


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 2, 2019)

• Xenesthis sp tenebris

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 17, 2019)

• Pamphobeteus antinous

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 30, 2019)

• Cyriocosmus elegans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 26, 2019)

• Lasiodora difficilis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (May 26, 2019)

A. bicoloratum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Jun 4, 2019)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jun 15, 2019)

• Brachypelma hamorii


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 23, 2019)

*Post-molt Stretching ( Acanthoscurria geniculata)*












Post-molt Stretching (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 23, 2019
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
stretching
whitebanded tarantula

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (Jun 28, 2019)

G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Jun 30, 2019)

G. actaeon again

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 5, 2019)

• Grammostola iheringi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 7, 2019)

• Harpactira pulchripes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolfSoon (Jul 18, 2019)

A. moderatum sling doing that abdomen-dangling kind of stretch and looking facehugger-ish.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mbuch (Jul 18, 2019)

G. rosea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Jul 28, 2019)

G. actaeon

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Aug 16, 2019)

Post-molt Sandanista lanceolatum


----------



## WolfSoon (Jan 2, 2020)

Bumba cabocla

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Dead Blue Deer (Dec 10, 2020)

Biiiiig stretch



Lasiodora parahybana



Aphonopelma chalcodes



Brachypelma hamorii



Brachypelma boehmei

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Feb 7, 2021)

• Acanthoscurria geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Mar 26, 2021)

T albo came out today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueandbluer (Mar 31, 2021)

Lol, I love these. I call that pose “pancaking” because of the flatness...


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 3, 2021)

• Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 4, 2021)

• Psalmopoeus victori

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (May 5, 2021)

BoyFromLA said:


> • Psalmopoeus victori


An impressive array of appendages.


----------



## Ungoliant (May 21, 2021)

Stretch! (♀ Grammostola pulchra 4") [2/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ May 20, 2021
__
brazilian black tarantula
female
flash
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
mature female
pulchra
stretching

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (May 23, 2021)

Lp is pulling around 6.5 - 7 inch

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jun 12, 2021)

• Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 7, 2021)

• Grammostola iheringi

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 21, 2021)

• Pamphobeteus antinous

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Neonblizzard (Aug 21, 2021)

A. chalcodes getting long

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## joossa (Aug 26, 2021)

She molted 3 days ago and has been stretching in her hide. She finally came out today and... did some more stretching.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## corydalis (Aug 28, 2021)

G.pulchra MM

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 16, 2021)

• Thrixopelma ockerti

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neonblizzard (Sep 17, 2021)

Stretchypelma longorii

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## joossa (Sep 17, 2021)

Brachypelma pancakea

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## coolnweird (Nov 5, 2021)

Bringing this thread back bc I snapped a pic of my AF P. reduncus doing a big stretch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Lobstersign (Nov 15, 2021)

My Thrixopelma ockerti.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 20, 2021)

• Chilobrachys electric blue

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 28, 2021)

• Avicularia variegata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 9, 2022)

• Pamphobeteus solaris

Reactions: Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 12, 2022)

• Pterinopelma sazimai

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 2 | Love 3


----------



## joossa (Mar 23, 2022)

B. albiceps

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## ByMennen (Apr 2, 2022)

Avic Avic

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## The Spider House (Apr 19, 2022)

8 inches of stretching awesomeness

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Apr 19, 2022)

T vagans - looks really blue



H villosella

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfram1 (Apr 19, 2022)

old picture of my AF_ Poecilotheria parahybana_




0.0.1 _Panthera leo cf. rosea _ stretchin on his/her sunbathing rock

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## joossa (Apr 26, 2022)

Another B. albiceps juvenile:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 8, 2022)

• Pamphobeteus solaris

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 18, 2022)

• Poecilotheria rufilata

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Murnau (May 23, 2022)

Molted yesterday,  it's a young female _Pterinochilus murinus_ DCF.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JonnyTorch (May 23, 2022)

My GBB being weird stretching after it's molt yesterday. Booty floppin'

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Murnau (May 24, 2022)

One of my _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ has continued the actual molt serie that I can observe for a few days at home. What a beautiful species, one of my favourite

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## JonnyTorch (May 27, 2022)

My female genic stretching after a molt. Should be about 5.5-6" now

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BoyFromLA (May 30, 2022)

• Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JonnyTorch (May 30, 2022)

BoyFromLA said:


> • Encyocratella olivacea
> 
> View attachment 419789
> 
> ...


Nice webbing and nice looking spider. Are these more green in person? Looks great.


----------



## Murnau (May 31, 2022)

Chilobrachys sp Electric blue 



Pterinochilus murinus DCF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa (Jun 1, 2022)

And another B. albiceps recently molted. 4in DLS female:

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ladyratri (Jun 19, 2022)

When you just molted but you're still webbed into a tube your old size with your shed exuviae taking up half of it:



When it's been 4 days since you molted and you really would like to convince your human that you are Very Big and also that it's cricket time now:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## arthurliuyz (Jun 19, 2022)

Still doing stretches 6 days post-molt

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (Jun 20, 2022)

H. chilense

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Jun 30, 2022)

A chalcodes


Except it's been over a year since she molted

Reactions: Like 5 | Thinking 1


----------



## Marika (Jul 1, 2022)

H. chilense

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ladyratri (Jul 1, 2022)

A. purpurea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 9, 2022)

• Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## cshouston (Jul 9, 2022)

G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 22, 2022)

• Harpactira pulchripes

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Murnau (Jul 29, 2022)

Lasiodora parahybana

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Aug 24, 2022)

A different H mac female I got recently. Molted a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 24, 2022)

Oh, just found this thread! So funny to see them do their post-molt gymnastics  Let me contribute a few pics, too.

Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1











Brachypelma auratum 0.1






Tapinauchineus violaceus 0.1







Avicularia spp. sling







H. sp. blue (Peru 2) 0.1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NMTs (Aug 28, 2022)

1.0 Pamphobetus sp. nigricolor, Astrum, doing the stretch 4 days after molting.  He hit the 5" DLS mark after this molt!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 1, 2022)

• Pamphobeteus solaris

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Murnau (Sep 21, 2022)

B.vagans 0.1 
It is 12 and hadn't molted for 3 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 4


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 6, 2022)

• Homoeomma chilense

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## Charliemum (Dec 7, 2022)

My Pamphobeteus machala grown on female sling Maleficent, enjoying a good stretch after her moult 4 days ago

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## ladyratri (Dec 14, 2022)

G. pulchra "Lava" showing off how much bigger it got.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## NMTs (Dec 22, 2022)

Little Thrixopelma pruriens girl hanging out a few days postmolt...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Charliemum (Dec 23, 2022)

NMTs said:


> Little Thrixopelma pruriens girl hanging out a few days postmolt...
> View attachment 435080


Been looking at this sp for ages seen a vid on utube about them n at the end the lad shon a light on his t n she was luminous green was quite amazing looking are they a good sp to keep?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 31, 2022)

Murnau said:


> B.vagans 0.1
> It is 12 and hadn't molted for 3 years.
> 
> 
> ...


It is now Titlocotl vagans my good sir.


My C versi on her postmolt stretch

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs (Dec 31, 2022)

Charliemum said:


> Been looking at this sp for ages seen a vid on utube about them n at the end the lad shon a light on his t n she was luminous green was quite amazing looking are they a good sp to keep?


Just saw this. I think they're a great species. Got mine as a freebie, but I would have eventually paid for one - it's always out, pretty active and rearranges the enclosure a lot, they stay a manageable size, and they're green...  Checks a lot of boxes!

Here's my Psalmopoeus pulcher doing her post-molt Pokie impression (kinda blurry, but you get the point):

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charliemum (Jan 2, 2023)

NMTs said:


> Just saw this. I think they're a great species. Got mine as a freebie, but I would have eventually paid for one - it's always out, pretty active and rearranges the enclosure a lot, they stay a manageable size, and they're green...  Checks a lot of boxes!
> 
> Here's my Psalmopoeus pulcher doing her post-molt Pokie impression (kinda blurry, but you get the point):
> View attachment 435758


Np n thanks can't really find much on their temperament not alot of ppl seem to keep them over here in the uk although I don't understand why not. I will have to get one or 2 now . Thanks again n grats on the pulcher they are my favourite arboreal sp i have so far and stunning freshly moulted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MGHamlin (Jan 3, 2023)

It's been about three weeks since his last (and penultimate) molt, and it's been three weeks full of stretches! Species is avic avic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

